# Headshot with a Dragonfly



## doenoe (Jun 10, 2008)

I was sitting in my brothers garden last weekend and suddenly i heard my sis-in-law scream............there was a dragon fly in the shed. I took some shots and then put it on my finger to set it free again...
#1






#2





#3 After i set it free it flew around for a bit and it landed on my face (pic taken by my cousin, with my camera)





Thanks for looking
Greetz Daan


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 10, 2008)

looks like he is hugging you to say thanks for freeing me from the screaming lady...

Im always amazed by these kind of pics-makes me want to try macro photography, but I know I would suck as I am usless around bugs and creepy crawlys LOL

nice pictures


----------



## hippyatheart (Jun 10, 2008)

Great shots!  I love the macros!


----------



## niforpix (Jun 10, 2008)

WOW! Amazing shots! I really gotta work on mine to bring them up to your level.


----------



## Dragonfly..shotz (Jun 10, 2008)

They are amazing macro, incredible detail of its head! Obviously in a natural environment the effect would be great but the story accompanies it very well!!


----------



## N'Kolor (Jun 10, 2008)

Simply Amazing!

Either you work for hours in PS or you have the sharpest camera in production.  I don't know how you do it, but your pictures are always amazing...wanna fill me in on your secret? :hugs:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 10, 2008)

Once again: enormously good. There are no more adjectives for these macros! I no longer no any that'd be big enough to express my awe.


----------



## ernie (Jun 10, 2008)

excellent as always man. 

you should really try to go shoot some other stuff you're not used to, that way we can say you suck once in a while as well


----------



## doenoe (Jun 11, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> looks like he is hugging you to say thanks for freeing me from the screaming lady...
> 
> Im always amazed by these kind of pics-makes me want to try macro photography, but I know I would suck as I am usless around bugs and creepy crawlys LOL
> 
> nice pictures


hehe yeah, thats what i thought....my sis-in-law kinda freaked out again once she saw it on my face though. 


> Great shots! I love the macros!


Many thanks 


> WOW! Amazing shots! I really gotta work on mine to bring them up to your level.


Thank you, but pretty much anyone can do it. Just need patience and a steady hand 


> They are amazing macro, incredible detail of its head! Obviously in a natural environment the effect would be great but the story accompanies it very well!!


Thanks  A natural environment is always nice with bug shoots, but i didnt see the big ones yet. This was the first one this year and i just had to make pics.....no matter where it was. After this it was sitting on the wall of the shed, well beyond the reach of my lens.


> Simply Amazing!
> 
> Either you work for hours in PS or you have the sharpest camera in production. I don't know how you do it, but your pictures are always amazing...wanna fill me in on your secret?


The "secret": shoot with a sigma 105mm 2.8 macro, a speedlite 430EX with a lumiquest softbox. Then patience and hold your breath while taking the shot. Do remember to breath again once you took it. Then of too PS and do some levels, brightness/contrast, saturation and sharpen......thats about it 


> Once again: enormously good. There are no more adjectives for these macros! I no longer no any that'd be big enough to express my awe.


Well, i just cant think off other words to thank people, so ill just go for Danke schön :mrgreen:


> excellent as always man.
> 
> you should really try to go shoot some other stuff you're not used to, that way we can say you suck once in a while as well


Thanks........im might just go out and shoot people, that would be nice to see :er:


----------



## N'Kolor (Jun 11, 2008)

Man, maybe I should have bought the Sigma instead of my Canon 100 2.8 Macro!  Crap!!!!

I can't seem to get very sharp images like that with my set-up.  Do you use a tripod or a monopod?  Is the 430 off camera on a cord?

Thanks!


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 11, 2008)

lol... your coursin takes better pictures than you do... Just kidding... #1 is just awesome... but could you tell him to clean his eyes next time .


----------



## doenoe (Jun 12, 2008)

N'Kolor said:


> Man, maybe I should have bought the Sigma instead of my Canon 100 2.8 Macro!  Crap!!!!
> 
> I can't seem to get very sharp images like that with my set-up.  Do you use a tripod or a monopod?  Is the 430 off camera on a cord?
> 
> Thanks!


If you have the Canon, you can take razorsharp pics. Just take a look at TCimage's his pics. He also uses the canon.
I dont use a tripod, its all handheld. And the 430 is on the hotshoe, with a lumiquest softbox on it. Works great 


> lol... your coursin takes better pictures than you do... Just kidding... #1 is just awesome... but could you tell him to clean his eyes next time .


yeah, i was a bit suprised how that pic came out  And ill give him a cottonball next time, so he can clean his eyes. Was dirty indeed, but thats what you get when you are looked up i a shed i guess

And thanks for the replies guys


----------



## Flora (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow, sharp pics, that's amazing!


----------



## N'Kolor (Jun 12, 2008)

Can you provide me with the specs on these pics?


----------



## Overread (Jun 12, 2008)

Yet another posting to say that you have a wonderful set of shots there! Great sharpness and detial with a spot on aperture!
(which was?)


----------



## Lyncca (Jun 12, 2008)

Freaking awesome! #2 is amazing. :hail:


----------



## skier66 (Jun 13, 2008)

wow.. fantastic!


----------



## doenoe (Jun 15, 2008)

> Wow, sharp pics, that's amazing!


Thanks 


> Can you provide me with the specs on these pics?


Canon 350D, Speedlite 430EX, Lumiquest softbox, 1/200, ISO100, F13


> Yet another posting to say that you have a wonderful set of shots there! Great sharpness and detial with a spot on aperture!
> (which was?)


Thanks and i just answered question 


> Freaking awesome! #2 is amazing.


Thank you very much 


> wow.. fantastic!


Thanks


----------

